# 2 Ligero Rollerballs



## Mack C. (Nov 3, 2008)

This one is done in Australian Lacewood.






This one is done in Australian Silky Oak.

Both were finished with 6 coats of thin CA applied with a Q-tip. Each were mm'd at 4000 between coats, then to 12,000 after the final coat was applied.


----------



## scotirish (Nov 3, 2008)

Great work! :smile-big::smile-big::smile-big:  Looks very expensive.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 3, 2008)

scotirish said:


> Great work! :smile-big::smile-big::smile-big: Looks very expensive.


Hi Scotirish; $55.00 for the Lacewood in 10K, $60.00 for the Silky Oak in Rhodium!

Comments anybody, please!:neutral:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Both look great!  I was wondering if there was something wrong with my
computer, no pictures were showing up.

Have to log in ..  oops! :redface:

I like the bands on that kit, too. Where do they come from?


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice job.  I really like that kit also.


----------



## rej19 (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice looking!


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 3, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> Both look great! I was wondering if there was something wrong with my
> computer, no pictures were showing up.
> 
> Have to log in .. oops! :redface:
> ...


Hi Charlie; The kits came from CS USA.

Nobodies commenting on the prices though!


----------



## louisbry (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice looking pens.  There is a CS USA group buy going on right now with these kits on the list.   Mike, your prices are very reasonable and should sell quickly.


----------



## desertyellow (Nov 3, 2008)

They both look great!


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 3, 2008)

Both are beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## steve_mcloon (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice pens. This kit is new to me...I like it a lot, and will try it myself soon. The barrels are also very nice...the figure is interesting. Your photos are also great. So good in fact, that it looks like you did not get the diameter of the barrels down to that of the hardware (minor flaw, but a place to improve). All in all, very nice pens. I will strive to do as well.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 4, 2008)

mackc said:


> Nobodies commenting on the prices though!



We're not qualified. You're in Canada ..
.. you know .. that fake money ..:tongue:


----------



## Mather323 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great looking pens!


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 4, 2008)

steve_mcloon said:


> Very nice pens. This kit is new to me...I like it a lot, and will try it myself soon. The barrels are also very nice...the figure is interesting. Your photos are also great. So good in fact, that it looks like you did not get the diameter of the barrels down to that of the hardware (minor flaw, but a place to improve). All in all, very nice pens. I will strive to do as well.


Hi Steve; Your comments are well taken. There is a reason, in my mind at least, for not taking the wood down to the diameter of the barrels etc. If I had done so, the wood 
remaining on the tubes would be so thin that it made me nervous with respect to it's wearability. (rightly or wrongly, that's my reason, and I'm sticking to it).

As a matter of interest to you, only the most respected of us as penturners would even notice that minor flaw as you put it. To the average consumer it goes unnoticed and really doesn't affect the operation of the pen in any way!


----------



## papaturner (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pens.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicely done and super photography. I like em!


----------



## LouisQC (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats on the Featured Pen Mack!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice pens, Beautiful wood and finish. I havent seen a new Ligero in ages. D they still make them?


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 7, 2008)

oobak said:


> Nice pens, Beautiful wood and finish. I havent seen a new Ligero in ages. D they still make them?


Hi Glenn; I got a couple from CS USA a month or so ago!


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job on both pens and at those prices they should sell quickly.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 7, 2008)

The pens look great Mack and the prices are very fair if even a little on the low side.  That's just my humble opinion though.

Chris


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 7, 2008)

mackc said:


> Hi Charlie; The kits came from CS USA.
> 
> Nobodies commenting on the prices though!



'Cuz they're too cheap!


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 7, 2008)

DurocShark said:


> 'Cuz they're too cheap!


Hi Don; Cheap as in not expensive enough, or cheap as in cheep, cheep! I'm hoping it's the former!

They will be shown for sale at a show this weekend. Here's hoping someone takes a liking to them.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheap as in not expensive enough. I think those are $80+ pens. At least in the market I've been selling to. They're classy and beautiful.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 7, 2008)

DurocShark said:


> Cheap as in not expensive enough. I think those are $80+ pens. At least in the market I've been selling to. They're classy and beautiful.


Castle Rock CO eh! I will be discussing with my wife us moving there.

My wife says I am free to move there. Her behind is stuck here in Canada. What's a guy to do?:rotfl:


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 7, 2008)

None of my buyers live in Castle Rock. They're mostly in Highlands Ranch.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 7, 2008)

DurocShark said:


> None of my buyers live in Castle Rock. They're mostly in Highlands Ranch.


My wife won't move there as well!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe I could send some of these Highlands Ranchers up to you!


----------



## Sfolivier (Nov 12, 2008)

"Nobodies commenting on the prices though!"

I'd be curious to hear how much one could make hourly with a pen like this one. I mean, the price of the wood, kit, shipping, little extras such as sandpaper, CA, wear and tear on the lathe belt, etc... Take all of this and remove it from the sale price, divide by the number of hours you've spent on the pen...

What do you all consider an acceptable hourly rate for pen making?

PS: It's so obvious that the pens are great that I even forgot to mention it  Sorry. Excellent job and choice of wood for the kit.


----------

